# Portfolio - help urgently needed please!



## Steel Magnolia (Nov 28, 2009)

So my mam is treating me to a professional photoshoot to get high quality pics of makeup Ive done. I need to narrow this list down to 5 things as its quite costly. Which would be the best things to include and which should I leave out? The shoot is tomorrow so any quick help would be majorly appreciated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh Ill add, anything else I do will be taken on my normal digital camera..

Neutral everyday look
focus on contouring
MAC unzipped face chart
Smokey eye - maybe with red eyeshadow - this looks so cool!
A style black look with a glossy bare lid and black lips
Focus on eyebrows including shaping, filling in, and covering
'Day to night' look
Look using only 3 products
Focus on lip
Working with older skin/ crepey eyelids
Working with monolids/ asian eyes
Variation on a cult of cherry look using sharp eyeshadow
Wounded skin with latex and scar wax, fake blood
One of the 2009 Halloween MAC facecharts (which one??)

Should I include makeup on men in this? Like would a halloween facechart on a guy be too much? Also, should I do any of this on myself??

Thanks in advance!
Zoe xx


----------



## counterobsess (Nov 29, 2009)

Keep it simple.  Focus on the work that you want to start doing straightaway, not what you want to do in two years (because you'll have other images in two years).  If you want to work in beauty (bridal, special occasion etc) don't worry about high fashion or crazy stuff.  SFX is only worth it if you want that work.

Asian and mature makeup isn't necessary in a portfolio unless you want to specialise in it for some reason.  Don't bother doing guy makeup.

If I had to choose five, I would do:

1.  'Clean' makeup.  ESSENTIAL.  Basically the 'no makeup' look.  Should look like there is no colour on the eyes, lightly contoured cheeks, natural lips (not too glossy).  This is HARD, but if you get it right you'll get a lot of work.  Look at skincare ads for inspiration.

2.  Glamour - pretty self explanatory.  Hot looking eyes, pouty glossy lips.  Classic is best usually, and not too dark.  Like a 'night-time' look.  Not too full on.  That comes next...

3.  Sexy, smoky eyes - every prom/formal girl wants this look, and it's popular in high fashion (I just came back from a shoot doing this).  Keep the lips soft so it's not too overdone.

4.  Red lips - show that you can do a strong lip colour and get a clean line.  Actually it doesn't have to be red lips, any strong colour will do.  Personally I would do a really classic red lip with a black liquid line and neutral shadow, like a Marilyn Munroe style of makeup.

5.  Colour - woo hoo!!  Green eyeshadow, with hot fuschia lips and wild hair... ok maybe not that, but something fun!  A pop of coloured liner is my current obsession!  But still make it beautiful.

This is a wide selection of looks that show off your versatility while still being 'relatable' to many jobs.  The colour image may not be what a prom/formal girl wants, but she may get inspired by the eyeshadow colour.  Similarly a photographer would look at your use of colour and balance across the entire face.

Oh, and one more thing - if possible, get a different model for each, or try to at least have two different models.  It will look like a different shoot every time it's a different model, and will make your port more interesting.

HTH - and enjoy the shoot!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks so much! That was very helpful


----------



## LRMakeup (Nov 30, 2009)

I TOTALLY agree with Counterobsess, focus on _clean_!! 

Clean makeup is essential to master and is actually one of the most difficult things to do. I wouldn't do anything too crazy. Maybe do a smokey eye or colored lip but make sure you tailor the makeup to your specific model. Some faces can't handle certain looks and I think the mark of a good artist is seeing how well you work with the face you are given.

I would definitely not do any on yourself. Having yourself in your portfolio is a bad idea and looks kind of amateur. 

I think you should choose your looks based on the market where you live, and what will get you work. I live in LA and most of my jobs require natural, clean, commercial makeup. 

If it were me, I would do a makeup story with 5 looks on different models. I love eyebrow stories and lip stories. 

Is the photographer hiring the models? or do you have to get them on your own?

HTH!


----------

